# I need a yamaha 25 fourstroke lower unit and tiller handle



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a 2007 Yamaha 25 fourstroke and i need a lower unit and a tiller handle to convert it from a steering wheel to a tiller handle.....any help will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Peter2006 (Jul 23, 2009)

There is alot more parts you need besides those 2 items.
You need the tiller conversion kit too.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

This conversion is a very expensive undertaking. Most likely cheaper and easier to sell the one you have and apply proceeds toward a new one.


----------

